# Is this bad for my engine/clutch/ whatever else....



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

i race alot (at the track mainly) and i usually shift like this:

1st- up to 25mph
2nd- up to 42mph
3rd- up to 75mph
4th- up to 110mph
5th- whenever im not racing (lol) j/k

but if im racing i will be in 5th just cruisin then a car will pull up next to me (on the interstate usually) give me a thumbs down and make a notion he wants to race. i usually drop it to 3rd if im only goin 60ish then shift to 4th round 80ish then to 5th then back to 4th just to gain some extra ground............

so are those shift MPH's bad for the above mentioned areas? thanx


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Your motor will never gunk up thats for sure.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

when i race i go

35
55
85
then max it out in 4th

is there any benefit to shifting up only to shift back down like you said ?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Msound's speeds sound closer to what I would have expected (I don't know the gearing/redline, etc., in your car to be sure. With the gearing in the Pulsar, I'm redlining 2nd around 55mph. I don't remember where exactly the other gears max out. Why are you shifting to 5th and back to 4th? There is no reason for that.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have no clue the mph i shift at. my shift light comes on at 6500 and i prolly react and shift at 6600. you can take 2nd up to about 50mph though as i found out today bc i was getting ready to pass a car today but they sped up and i forgot what gear i was in


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Shift at redline..... then when you are in the next gear you will be in the fat part of your powerband...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

If your GA16De is completely stock, then its best to shift around 6600 like Katana mentioned! 
Do not go beyond that point...if you ever see the Tq graph for the GA16 engine, notice that the tq drops way down after around 6750 rpms!
So its best that your shift before 6750, you shouldn't really go beyond that point in shifting! 

If you have mods like cams, extr. hone, then you should be shifting around redline! 7250...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont have a tach.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Get one.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *i dont have a tach. *



That's what the rev limiter is for...

*bwah bwah bwah_SHIFT* TM

Worked for me in Autocross.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

iirc 7250 is the rev limiter if you have an upgraded ecu...6700 or 6750 is it for stock computers.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

It's best to keep your revs low. Check out the graph from Mike Kojima for best shift points with mods to your car. Unless your running a pulley, cams, or extr. hone then you shouldn't be shifting at redline!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually you should b/c that puts you right in the powerband after you shift. trust me, i've experimented it with shift points on the strip. my best et's have come from shifting right at rev limiter.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *actually you should b/c that puts you right in the powerband after you shift. trust me, i've experimented it with shift points on the strip. my best et's have come from shifting right at rev limiter. *


Ooops kinda messed up on the last post. I meant to say keep the revs low as in don't go past around 6900 with no mods...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok...so if I got a completely stock 1996 Nissan 200SX SE then shifting around 6500 will keep the car going but wont fuck shit up right? My mom bitches all the time when I take it past like 4K or 5K RPM's (Yea, Im 16...got a permit, drive with mom ) And I keep telling her it wont fuck it up till redline but she wont believe me, so can someone back me up on that?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it wont mess anything up..but i wouldnt do it all the time. i shift at about 3500-4000 normally and 6600 when racing. getting on it every now and then supposedly helps your engine life...but im sure if you dawged the piss out of it, it would fuck somethin up quicker


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok thats cool...So around 4K is safe and once in a while at 6.5 wont do harm either...thats cool, haha yea I dont think Ill b racing my stock 200SX SE...Unless its like a pinto or something.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

On the stock b-14's I believe the stock ECU cuts fuel @ 6900. Ask far as your regular shifting. Keep it at under 4000k. The problem with running your RPM's more than occasionaly is it causes more stress and wear. In other words your cutting down the life span on some parts.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

6750..6900 by stock tach


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i usually also shift at around 4K, its just less stress on the motor, and be nice to your mom, its not easy tryin to teach people how to drive...besides, moms like to bitch, its part of their job


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The shifting speeds in an LE are 30mph, 50mph, 80mph, aaand, I dunno about 4th. I never needed to max out 4th in my old sentra.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *That's what the rev limiter is for...
> 
> bwah bwah bwah_SHIFT TM
> 
> Worked for me in Autocross. *


lmao


----------

